# A New Friend. This Willie Wag Tail sat on my hand following me around the yard.



## LynandIndigo

*Hi. Everyone!!! This afternoon i was out in the back yard and this bird flew down right beside me while i was cleaning out the bird bath...This bird is wild i have never seen a Willie Wag Tail so Friendly.. 
Anyways the Willie Wag Tail was following me around the yard and when i stopped he was right behind me and pecked me on the back of the heal as if to say why did you stop walking I got him to sit on my finger but didn't get a photo as mum was inside...
Then i sat in one of the chairs out the back and he came and sat on the other chair right beside me it was so strange a wild bird doing this... Maybe it is dad and he has come back as a Willie Wag Tail but i'm being silly.. The Willie Wag Tail sat on the chair for ages and then jumped in the tree beside me.. I went back into the yard for a wonder and there was the Willie Wag Tail following me around the yard like a dog it was really funny and strange. Ill get mum to take a video of it next time he is here.
Do Willie Wag Tails do this maybe someone in Australia can tell me...I sat on the ground and he jumped on my lap...Hear are some photo's i took of him he is so cute..*

Willie Wag Tail on the chair..


Right beside me.




This is where he was going to jump on me..






Sitting in the tree near where i was sitting.


So Cute..Maybe he will make friends with Indi


----------



## DeannaD

Well what a cute little visitor...whatever you are doing in your backyard he obviously likes it. Thanks for sharing those pics, I never even heard of a Willie Wag Tail.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Deanna he is an Australian bird maybe that is why you haven't heard of him.. He is so cute ill try to get a photo of him on my hand next time he is still a bit shy. Glad you liked the photo's...*


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Ill post some more photo's of him tomorrow...*


----------



## Raix

All the ones I have seen are scared of people, so you are lucky that he was so freindly


----------



## LynandIndigo

Raix said:


> All the ones I have seen are scared of people, so you are lucky that he was so freindly


*Yeah i no i couldn't believe it usually they are scared of people but this one is not he follows me around the yard i call him and he comes... I hope he stays here as i would like to get a photo of him on my hand if i can you can walk right up to him and when we sit on the ground he comes right up to you and sits on our laps... There are two of them here.*


----------



## aluz

Your new little friend is lovely, I hope he will continue to visit you and Indi!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Your new little friend is lovely, I hope he will continue to visit you and Indi!


*Thank you Aulz. I hope he keeps coming to visit us to he is so friendly. Ill have to give him a name tomorrow..*


----------



## eduardo

*That is strange and cute at the same time  He seems so tame? Have fun with your new buddy!*


----------



## NumNum

That would be such a spirit lifter! How lovely to make friends with a bird like that


----------



## Aisliyna

I know it might sound silly but maybe this little guy was a gift from your dad? He knew it would cheer you up and willie wag tails are so shy! I've never seen one so friendly in my life and they are one of my favourite little birds. Thank you for sharing him with us, these photos are so special.


----------



## Nuts4Birdies

How wonderful Lyn! What an amazing bird and experience. I can't wait to come to Oz and go bird watching! It looks like I should start in your yard!


----------



## BudgieSweet

Oh my goodness! That is so exciting!


----------



## Jo Ann

*A new*

How cute, Lyn, I know nothing about them. what do they eat? It sounds like you may have a pair with perhaps a family

---Hey dad we are starved!!!!! More please!!

:budge: How neat if they stick around. Enjoy, but wash your hands before touching Indi. Blessings, Jo Ann :budge:


----------



## eduardo

*


Aisliyna said:



I know it might sound silly but maybe this little guy was a gift from your dad? He knew it would cheer you up and willie wag tails are so shy!

Click to expand...

That is what I was thinking *


----------



## Raix

At my house, I have something like that... but imagine 50 sparrows  they will eat out of our hands, but don't like the camera...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Thanks Everyone!!! Ill reply back to everyone later today... My little feathered friend was back again this morning calling out for me so i went into the back yard and there he was sitting on the chair again there are two of them male and female... Ill try to get some more photo's but it is so strange for him to just want to be in contact with us humans mind you this is a Wild bird... I couldn't believe my eyes on how friendly he is...*


----------



## SPBudgie

*That's just such a wonderful thing, Lyn - How sweet!
I don't believe that bird is or was your Dad - I do believe, however, that it was The Good Lord, the creator of all life; who knows you heart, and loves you very much; who sent that little bird your way to give you some wonder, comfort and joy, and put a smile on your face at a time when you really need one...*


----------



## DeannaD

SPBudgie said:


> *That's just such a wonderful thing, Lyn - How sweet!
> I don't believe that bird is or was your Dad - I do believe, however, that it was The Good Lord, the creator of all life; who knows you heart, and loves you very much; who sent that little bird your way to give you some wonder, comfort and joy, and put a smile on your face at a time when you really need one...*


Amen, I couldn't agree more. The Lord is good and is the God of all comfort.


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *That's just such a wonderful thing, Lyn - How sweet!
> I don't believe that bird is or was your Dad - I do believe, however, that it was The Good Lord, the creator of all life; who knows you heart, and loves you very much; who sent that little bird your way to give you some wonder, comfort and joy, and put a smile on your face at a time when you really need one...*


*I no that the little bird wan't dad maybe dad sent him to me to comfort me or what you said about the creator of life... It was a sign from someone and i thought it was sent to me from dad but anyway it doesn't matter where or who sent him to me i am glad that i had a beautiful little Wild bird come and sit on my lap and finger and he followed me around the yard and pecked me from behind was really strange no wild bird has ever done that before.. I am glad that you liked the photo's Ollie ill try to get a photo with him on my lap or beside me next time. I no that my dad loves me he told me he didn't have to show it as i new he did anyway...I just miss him... The bird gave me a little bit to smile about...*


----------



## LynandIndigo

DeannaD said:


> Amen, I couldn't agree more. The Lord is good and is the God of all comfort.


*Thank you Deanna... Ill post some more photo's of him later..*


----------



## despoinaki

I love this bird, it's beautiful and so friendly! there are a lot of wild birds here but none of them would follow a human!  you are so lucky!


----------



## LynandIndigo

despoinaki said:


> I love this bird, it's beautiful and so friendly! there are a lot of wild birds here but none of them would follow a human!  you are so lucky!


*Thank you i was surprised when the willie wag tail followed me to it was so amazing. Glad that you liked the photo's...*


----------



## kspudz

That's amazing. I've always known Willie Wagtails, wrens etc. to be very flighty birds. It's lovely that you have a new birdy friend!


----------



## LynandIndigo

kspudz said:


> That's amazing. I've always known Willie Wagtails, wrens etc. to be very flighty birds. It's lovely that you have a new birdy friend!


*Thank you Kelly glad you liked the photos of my wild Williewag Tail..*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh,what a lovely experience to have a wild bird be so friendly!

I had to do a little research on the species and it seems they are generally quite tolerant of humans and can also often be found in the company of sheep and cattle.

I found the information about it's nest and the fact that they sometimes reuse the same nest to be quite fascinating! http://www.birdsinbackyards.net/species/Rhipidura-leucophrys*


----------



## FinFinBudgie

*wow he looks exactly like the Black Phoebe that we have here in California! I have one of them coming to our front yard all the time he chirps outside and Bebe is answering him all the time! If you look for Black Phoebe on Google, you will see that they look actually identical, the only difference is the white spots over his eyes!

But Lyn that is a wonderful story!!! I never saw a wild bird being so friendly! Wish that would happen to me... Bebe would be so happy to have the bird this near!!!*


----------



## pmiaria

What a wonderful story! This birdie came to the right place... he can probably feel that you're a very nice mommy to Indy. 
This is the first time I hear this bird's name and see one. He's a cute little fellow  Is he the same size of an English budgie? 
Maybe your little friend can introduce you to the other Willie Wag Tail?


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Oh,what a lovely experience to have a wild bird be so friendly!
> 
> I had to do a little research on the species and it seems they are generally quite tolerant of humans and can also often be found in the company of sheep and cattle.
> 
> I found the information about it's nest and the fact that they sometimes reuse the same nest to be quite fascinating! http://www.birdsinbackyards.net/species/Rhipidura-leucophrys*[/QUOTE
> 
> *[SIZE="4"Thank you Deb...I am going to check out your Information and have a read..when we mow the lawn he also follows us to get the bugs that fly out of the ground then he sits on the lawn mower handle it is funny...ill get some more photos soon... Glad you liked the photos..[/SIZE]*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FinFinBudgie said:


> *wow he looks exactly like the Black Phoebe that we have here in California! I have one of them coming to our front yard all the time he chirps outside and Bebe is answering him all the time! If you look for Black Phoebe on Google, you will see that they look actually identical, the only difference is the white spots over his eyes!
> 
> But Lyn that is a wonderful story!!! I never saw a wild bird being so friendly! Wish that would happen to me... Bebe would be so happy to have the bird this near!!!*


*Thank you ill check out your little bird after..glad that you liked the photos..*


----------



## LynandIndigo

pmiaria said:


> What a wonderful story! This birdie came to the right place... he can probably feel that you're a very nice mommy to Indy.
> This is the first time I hear this bird's name and see one. He's a cute little fellow  Is he the same size of an English budgie?
> Maybe your little friend can introduce you to the other Willie Wag Tail?


*Thank you.. I think that the little bird came to the right place to..Glad you liked the photos..*


----------



## SPBudgie

*


Jo Ann said:



How cute, Lyn, I know nothing about them. what do they eat? It sounds like you may have a pair with perhaps a family

---Hey dad we are starved!!!!! More please!!

:budge: How neat if they stick around. Enjoy, but wash your hands before touching Indi. Blessings, Jo Ann :budge:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Jo Ann, for this bit of precautionary advice - obviously Lyn is already aware of the hazards of mixing wild and domesticated birds; however, there are always new members who may not be aware of such issues, and could benefit from such advice - I, myself, have learned many things on this forum I didn't already know or consider, until I read them in different posts. I, for one, don't believe you were implying that Lyn is a careless or harmful budgie mom, or would ever knowingly put Indi in danger...*


----------



## Jo Ann

*A new*

Be at peace LYN, I have to remind my self every day to wash my hands to reduce possible contact with things that might harm our birds. It is so easy to forget. Human hospitals are filled with staff that forget and patients suffer infection with Super Bugs that they did not have before they entered the hospital. I lived thru this experience so I have become overly conscious of this.
I have no doubt that Indi Gets outstanding care. You are a good and loving Budgie parent. My husband reminds me, several times a day and I am grateful for the reminder. Nothing mean intended. Blessings to you and Indi.

Jo Ann


----------



## Jo Ann

*A new*

Thank you Deb, for doing the research on this wonderful bird. Our natural world is so amazing. Birds are like angel jewels in Gods Crown. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Speedy

I LOVE Willy Wagtails :loveeyes: no matter what type of a day I'm having they can always make me smile. We also call them "chitty chitty" because of their chatter  
Over here they're all very bold, I was jogging the other day and one was running infront of me, another occasion one was at my foot inside a cafe checking the place out (he wasn't distressed at all, he casually sauntered back out the open door into the garden once he'd looked around for insects  )


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *
> 
> Thank you, Jo Ann, for this bit of precautionary advice - obviously Lyn is already aware of the hazards of mixing wild and domesticated birds; however, there are always new members who may not be aware of such issues, and could benefit from such advice - I, myself, have learned many things on this forum I didn't already know or consider, until I read them in different posts. I, for one, don't believe you were implying that Lyn is a careless or harmful budgie mom, or would ever knowingly put Indi in danger...*


*Thank you Ollie... I wash my hands so many times a day as i learn't that from the work i do at the local nursing home where i do my work at. You all should no that i would never put indi in any harm from wild birds i am very fussy with washing my hands and when that galah got sick i wouldn't let mum bring it into the house through the front door i told her to take it out through the front fence gate.. I am glad i told her to I love Indi so very much and you should all no that i would not put him in any harm. I no that the wild birds have things that our own birds can catch which can harm our birds so I give Indi my most attention right from when i first bought him... I no no one was applying that i would have indi in any danger. I read it wrong so all is good now...JoAnn is a wonderful friend and we are glad to have her as our friends.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Be at peace LYN, I have to remind my self every day to wash my hands to reduce possible contact with things that might harm our birds. It is so easy to forget. Human hospitals are filled with staff that forget and patients suffer infection with Super Bugs that they did not have before they entered the hospital. I lived thru this experience so I have become overly conscious of this.
> I have no doubt that Indi Gets outstanding care. You are a good and loving Budgie parent. My husband reminds me, several times a day and I am grateful for the reminder. Nothing mean intended. Blessings to you and Indi.
> 
> Jo Ann


*Thank you JoAnn... I am alright now that we got it sorted out.. I just read it wrong don't worry about me i am going through a bad time and trying to cope with losing my Father... I haven't accepted him going yet i keep waiting for him to come in the front door to greet us like he use to do.. I have good days and bad days where i just cry for no reason.. Everything is fine all is forgiven now I"d like to share other photo's of wild birds here with everyone as we have so many in our back yard. This morning the willie wag tail was back and he sat on my head twice mum was to slow getting the camera so hopefully tomorrow we can get another photo... All is good Jo Ann we are friends and will stay that way forever I think you are wonderful the way how you help people... *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Speedy said:


> I LOVE Willy Wagtails :loveeyes: no matter what type of a day I'm having they can always make me smile. We also call them "chitty chitty" because of their chatter
> Over here they're all very bold, I was jogging the other day and one was running infront of me, another occasion one was at my foot inside a cafe checking the place out (he wasn't distressed at all, he casually sauntered back out the open door into the garden once he'd looked around for insects  )


*Thank you Bec... Glad you liked the photo's they are cute aren't they.... This morning the Willie Wag Tail sat on my head twice mum was to slow getting the camera to take a photo to maybe ill get a photo tomorrow....*


----------



## Jo Ann

*A new*

Hi Lyn, Be Happy and enjoy your new friend. I love it when wild things spend time with people. When I was young and roaming the wild places in my neighborhood, a grasshopper jumped on my hand and stayed there for a long time. I did not try to catch it. We just watched each other, quietly. It is a wonderful memory for me. Did I wash my hands? I do not remember, but I doubt it. Only Adults think about that stuff when such joyous experiences like the grasshopper happen. Best wishes. Jo Ann


----------



## jean20057

LynandIndigo said:


> *Maybe it is dad and he has come back as a Willie Wag Tail but i'm being silly.. *


So I just read your post, and I don't know what your spiritual beliefs are, but I fully believe that it very well could be either your father in bird form, or and pretty strong sign from your dad that he is fine. I don't think you're silly at all for saying this.
Beautiful bird, can't wait to see more pics. Never heard of or seen this bird before, for obvious reasons, but I'm glad that I know about him now and have gotten to see him. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

*What a wonderful thing to have happened. The bird is a gift, I agree with that.  I have never encountered a wild bird so friendly before! Great pics of him he is very cute.*


----------

